# New Nissan Site:ClubNismo.com



## ClubNismo (Jun 11, 2004)

I am spreading news about my new site for Nissan Enthusiasts, www.ClubNismo.com. It includes a forum, photo gallery, and news. Thank You for looking.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok im in!!! im member number 13!! woo hoo! lets see how cool/lame this is...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> ok im in!!! im member number 13!! woo hoo! lets see how cool/lame this is...


same here


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yyour member 13 too? that sux


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<--1st to post in Sentra/SE-R section


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

need a moderator?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

ok, i am in awell


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> need a moderator?


ohhh i want to be a mod too... do you have an OT section?


----------



## ClubNismo (Jun 11, 2004)

Yea if anybody wants to be mods just sign up and pm me! :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ClubNismo said:


> Yea if anybody wants to be mods just sign up and pm me! :thumbup:



ok, im a member already....my SN is ajracer805 i wanna be a mod :cheers:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

*[cough]bump[/cough]*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^im on and tryin to become a mod..


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

can you get on right now, i can't ...?


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> can you get on right now, i can't ...?


the link is not working for me


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The site is down, due to some changes. Hes working on the sub topic sections.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

now it shows the site closed screen, earlier it gave me a blank page ...


----------



## ClubNismo (Jun 11, 2004)

yea the site was down for testing. It was down for more than I expected!


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm in!

toMmy fiZo


----------

